# Very Interesting "Sound Issue Fix"



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is the link: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1399943 I have not personally tried it as I am at work right now and do not have access to my TP. Please give your feedback so that others can benefit with it too.
Power AMP https://market.android.com/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tYXhtcHouYXVkaW9wbGF5ZXIiXQ..

Good Luck!!

Thanks to RedDragonUT from XDA


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahh headphone only fix but indeed it does. I want a speaker fix already! Lol I can't complain though,

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

this works for me.

I think the player prevents the touchpad from going into sleep mode while the audio subset is in use.

not sure how that works, but cpuspy is telling me that.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

It fixed my headphone issue, but did not fix my audio when put to sleep issue.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> Here is the link: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1399943 I have not personally tried it as I am at work right now and do not have access to my TP. Please give your feedback so that others can benefit with it too.
> Power AMP https://market.andro...W9wbGF5ZXIiXQ..
> 
> Good Luck!!
> ...


If you are addressing the headphone/ sound issue in Alpha 3.5, an easy work around for that is to plug in your headphones before you launch a program that has sound, such as YouTube or the music player. Once the program is running, you can unplug and plug in your headset with out any more problems. I have confirmed on a 32gb TouchPad running A 3.5 that I can listen to music or sound, plug and unplug and sleep the device and the sound plays fine.


----------

